# Hi, I'm new to this forum



## fotozart (Nov 2, 2004)

I would like to introduce you to my album on Line. http://fotozart.myphotoalbum.com

I take pictures but what I like to do is turn them into photo montages. 

You are more than welcomed to let me know what you think.

Regards


----------



## Karalee (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh those cartoon background ones with the kids are fab!


----------

